# Wysi the pup.



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We have a puppy that is nearly 12 weeks old staying with us at the moment called Wysi. He is chocolate and white, his mum is Wills and dad is Ziggy. He is going to be trained as a disabled helping dog with his new owners. Sadly for them Sue has been held up in hospital, she had intended to take him home over 2 weeks ago. So to cheer them up we took some photos of him playing on the decking with Pepper the cat today. He is a perfect pup to have around and we'll be really sad to see him go. This is the worst bit as a breeder, if we get to look after them for those extra few weeks and get to know them in our home it's tough to let them go. Julia x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What a beautiful sweetheart!


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh he is just beautiful...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

he's gorgeous. your photo's are amazing Julia! x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww cute, do you think he will go a light roan as it looks like roane is coming in under the white ?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> aww cute, do you think he will go a light roan as it looks like roane is coming in under the white ?


He has chocolate freckles growing which will look like ermine marks but he doesn't seem to be a roan.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

he is so gorgeous x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh he is just gorgeous! I love him!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He's so cute! I really hope his owner is out of hospital soon so they can take him home.

Can you keep my pup an extra week (and a couple of days, assuming we def go for one of Mollys!) as we're camping from 30th July to 7th August. Have had to move stuff round thanks to the pups arriving earlier than I'd originally planned for!


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

How gorgeous! Feeling broody


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He is gorgeous.. if I was to have another thats the markings for me... you've a few of those up and coming you're going to have some very lucky owners x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sarette said:


> He's so cute! I really hope his owner is out of hospital soon so they can take him home.
> 
> Can you keep my pup an extra week (and a couple of days, assuming we def go for one of Mollys!) as we're camping from 30th July to 7th August. Have had to move stuff round thanks to the pups arriving earlier than I'd originally planned for!



Hi Sarah,

We can look after any pup for any duration of time - we often have people on holiday; building work never completed when builders say; work commitments and sometimes people ask us to sort the crate training first before they collect - we have no problem doing this.....but we often end up falling for these ourselves (as per Wysi's pics xxx)

Stephen xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh Wysi! He is so gorgeous,even though these pics are great you have to see him in the flesh to see how beautiful he is,i can honestly say he is the cutest pup ever!(i have been lucky enough to have played with him) Hopefully be with his mummy soon,...although its going to be hard to say goodbyex When we have picked our pup out i may have to ask you to take a few profesh snaps of our girl,they are only tiny for a short time! and would be nice to look at later,you really are a fab photographer.

And in reference to your above post it would be nice if our little lady could be crate trained,toilet trained and obedient by the time we pick her up please


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, I love him! Reminds me of my Chloe.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He is Gorgeous! love the fact he's the same size as your cat! great pics dx

Wysi?? great name who thought of that?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh he's beautiful I want him!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh he is lovely - have you got any more like him


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ah just gorgeous, lovely eyes


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

That is one beautiful puppy. I notice he has the fur growing around his eyes. My Millie had that and I was told to cut it back so that she could see better and stop the sleepy dust. Is that true, or can I let it grow back, I do miss it.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> We can look after any pup for any duration of time - we often have people on holiday; building work never completed when builders say; work commitments and sometimes people ask us to sort the crate training first before they collect - we have no problem doing this.....but we often end up falling for these ourselves (as per Wysi's pics xxx)
> 
> Stephen xx


Thanks Stephen, much appreciated


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Oh he is lovely - have you got any more like him


Oh yes....quite a few at the moment


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> That is one beautiful puppy. I notice he has the fur growing around his eyes. My Millie had that and I was told to cut it back so that she could see better and stop the sleepy dust. Is that true, or can I let it grow back, I do miss it.


It's your choice I guess. I trim it back just enough so I can see their eyes. J xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Right, I am packing up and heading to Lincolnshire for some puppy rustling. Wysi is just too beautiful for words and so are all your others. I won't be able to come back home (husband would def disapprove), so I'll have to live in the woods like a wild woman with the puppies. I've watch some Ray Mears, I'll be fine. 

Although, that does sound like a lot of hard work now I think of it and I don't really like camping. I think I'll just make do with looking at the photos. Give Wysi a big cuddle from me though.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> That is one beautiful puppy. I notice he has the fur growing around his eyes. My Millie had that and I was told to cut it back so that she could see better and stop the sleepy dust. Is that true, or can I let it grow back, I do miss it.


Dexter has fur growing round his eyes too I think I will trim it- sometimes I wonder if he can see.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Been showing off JD puppy and bitch pics to my family for ages now and right from the first picture my brother fell for Wills saying she could produce the perfect pups. Think he was right!

Better keep these pics away from him or he'll be next on the JD list for the Autumn, for sure.


----------

